# How to get A2DP support on windows xp?



## manishji (Aug 5, 2007)

I have purchased a stereo bluetooth headset and would like to use it with my pc to listen to music. I have a bluetooth dongle with widcomm software on the pc but I don't know how to go about it. Pairing is not an issue because that happens easily but I do not get sound output on the headset.
Someone with knowledge please share it
thanks
manish


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think what you are trying to do is possible.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 5, 2007)

I can be done. I have done this with my nokia bluetooth earset. I'll get the exact steps in a few hours when i get back home.


----------



## manishji (Aug 6, 2007)

Isn't there any one who knows the solution. Hemant sounded quite confident though.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a bluesoleil bluetooth dongle and nokia bluetooth earset. The following steps work for me but some steps may differ for you so change accordingly.

I. Steps in Bluesoleil window --

1. Pair the headphones
2. Connect 'bluetooth headset service'
3. make 'default audio device'

II. Steps in Control Panel --

1. Start control panel -> sounds and audio devices.
2. Goto Audio tab
3. Change sound playback default device to "Bluetooth .."


III. Steps in WMP 11 --
1. open wmp
2. Goto more options -> devices -> speakers
3. Change 'audio device to use' to 'directsound: bluetooth ..'
4. ok and play songs.


----------

